# Texas drivers file lawsuit against Uber



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://abc13.com/business/uber-faces-class-action-lawsuit-from-its-texas-drivers/1238659/

Wednesday, March 09, 2016 05:39PM
HOUSTON (KTRK) -- 
A class action lawsuit has been filed against Uber on behalf of its Texas drivers.

The attorney filed the lawsuit on behalf of one Uber driver but he says that's just the beginning, he isn't the only one complaining
"Uber has not been very fair and very truthful to its drivers," Uber driver Chris said.

Chris has been an Uber driver for almost a year and a half. Uber is a California company's car service that provides drivers who can be hailed and dispatched through a mobile phone app. He says he would join a class action lawsuit.

"Customers are being told that tipping is actually included in the fare, which is a lie. Tipping is not included in the fare," Chris said.

That's the basis for today's filing by Houston Attorney Ross Sears II.

"I'm all for them making a profit, I'm all for them making obscene profits but don't do it at the expense of the guys that are making you the money, that's the drivers," Sears said.

The driver in the lawsuit claims Uber has advertised to customers on its website and in marketing materials that gratuity is included in the cost of its car service, but some Uber drivers say they do not receive the total proceeds of any such gratuity. The app gives a total payment to customers and no specific line for tipping.

"If you violate statues that are there to protect people like these drivers then you should be held accountable just like you or I would. That's kind of the drive behind it, no pun intended," Sears said.

A similar lawsuit is making its way through the California courts now, and Sears says he expects thousands of Texas Uber drivers will join this one.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Texas will have 50,000 drivers join the class-action suit. Within 2 years each and every state will have a class-action suit vs Uber. Things are obviously going to get ugly for Uber unless they are pro-active and change a lot of their practices.*


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I really don't see a "tips are included" lawsuit standing up in markets that launched after Uber's marketing stopped using that terminology and shifted to "no need to tip". That change happened over 5 years ago.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

andaas said:


> I really don't see a "tips are included" lawsuit standing up in markets that launched after Uber's marketing stopped using that terminology and shifted to "no need to tip". That change happened over 5 years ago.


Right
They say the whole basis of the suit is over tipping? Unless UberTexas is loafing badly, like you said, thought they been stopped saying "tips are included" a good while ago


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

When riders set up their account, they're asked to enter a default tip amount for UberTaxi. This is a factor in how Uber misleads people to believe that a tip is included, regardless of what the actual policy is. The "no tipping necessary " language can also be argued as an inclusion of a tip, if argued by a very good attorney.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> When riders set up their account, they're asked to enter a default tip amount for UberTaxi..


News to me. I don't remember seeing the word tip let alone setting a default one when I created to separate riders accounts

Is this only in Texas?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I set a default tip amount for UberTaxi when I set up my rider account, as did several of my friends. There's not even an UberTaxi offered in Austin.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> I set a default tip amount for UberTaxi when I set up my rider account, as did several of my friends. There's not even an UberTaxi offered in Austin.


Well the question was is that just in Texas? because I created a couple accounts in my state and theres no mention of tip let alone set a min tip amount. But you're saying for sure whenever anyone in Texas signs up they must set a min tip in the app???


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well the question was is that just in Texas? because I created a couple accounts in my state and theres no mention of tip let alone set a min tip amount. But you're saying for sure whenever anyone in Texas signs up they must set a min tip in the app???


I can't say everyone, but I do know my rider account and several friends, in both Austin and San Antonio. It was a topic of discussion about tipping drivers. They were all under the impression that the 20% default tip they had set up for UberTaxi went to the driver on UberX. It wasn't until I was able to get them to look at the receipt, that they realized there was no tip added to their X fare.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

When I set up my first rider account, I was asked to provide the automatic tip amount for UberTaxi.

However, I set up a second account several months ago and that account did not include the UberTaxi tip setting (nor could I locate the setting).

Perhaps Uber Texas operations screwed up and left the UberTaxi flag enabled for a couple of years?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

andaas said:


> I really don't see a "tips are included" lawsuit standing up in markets that launched after Uber's marketing stopped using that terminology and shifted to "no need to tip". That change happened over 5 years ago.


If you notice now though when customers sign up for the first time they are given the option to add an automatic gratuity for UberTaxi regardless if UberTaxi is in their market. The customers are misled to believe they are adding a tip to all Uber drivers. I think this is done purposely by Uber to deceive the customer. I think this option should be taken out of the sign up process. It is crooked.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If you notice now though when customers sign up for the first time they are given the option to add an automatic gratuity for UberTaxi regardless if UberTaxi is in their market. The customers are misled to believe they are adding a tip to all Uber drivers. I think this is done purposely by Uber to deceive the customer. I think this option should be taken out of the sign up process. It is crooked.


Never was that way in my market. So some research needs to be done as to how many markets made you add automatic gratuity


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> If you notice now though when customers sign up for the first time they are given the option to add an automatic gratuity for UberTaxi regardless if UberTaxi is in their market. The customers are misled to believe they are adding a tip to all Uber drivers. I think this is done purposely by Uber to deceive the customer. I think this option should be taken out of the sign up process. It is crooked.


See my post just above your last, this UberTaxi step was not present in Dallas during the 4th quarter of 2015, while it was in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 31380


This screen should not be required in any market. This is a play by Uber on the customers ignorance.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> News to me. I don't remember seeing the word tip let alone setting a default one when I created to separate riders accounts
> 
> Is this only in Texas?


Watch out guys this guy is a troll !


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Watch guys this guy is a troll !


I don't agree with some of Bart's input but I can vouch he is not a troll.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So let me get this straight lol. (and I know the haters going to hate me for this) but are the lawyers going to get up there and say, when it comes to gratuity, the average pax can't read Lol?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So let me get this straight lol. (and I know the haters going to hate me for it) bit are the lawyers going to get up there and say, when it comes to gratuity, the average pax can't read Lol?
> View attachment 31383


Legally there is no case but realistically Uber knew what they were doing when they did this. Can you at least agree with that? In a riders mind they are tipping all drivers. They won't differentiate on the fly.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So let me get this straight lol. (and I know the haters going to hate me for this) but are the lawyers going to get up there and say, when it comes to gratuity, the average pax can't read Lol?
> View attachment 31383


I believe a good lawyer can argue that the page is misleading. Most pax don't read, whether they have the ability to or not. This page, coupled with the use of the terminology "a cashless transaction", "no tip necessary", certainly leads the pax into an assumption that the tip is indeed included.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberLou said:


> but realistically Uber knew what they were doing when they did this. Can you at least agree with that? In a riders mind they are tipping all drivers. .


I can sort of agree. Up until the point I saw the word taxi on the page



ATX 22 said:


> I believe a good lawyer can argue that the page is misleading. .


Agreed, a good lawyer can. But lets look at the pic Chicabby posted above, since folks are saying you have to set this up first before you can continue, the point where it says save CLEARLY says taxi. And further reading clearly says it doesn't apply to uber black or X.



chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 31384


Now THIS is good evidence. Bravo.
Question, how old is this pic and how long was it being used?
is this still being advertised as of today in Texas?
^^^^^^ This is to anybody that may be able to answer the above questions. Plays a big role in the case,and more pics like these will definitely help the case.

PS. I never saw any pic like that in my market lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bart McCoy , you took part of my post out of context. I did point out that people can and will read into it what they will, and that's what's misleading. I have to assume that most people don't truly differentiate between an UberTaxi or an UberX, it's all just Uber to them. Especially first time users. If I had all of the tips that people assumed they were giving, based upon their understanding of the app and their comments, then I would have received 20% tips on a majority of my rides, instead of the 5% or less who actually understand and bring cash.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Uber is drowning.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

Even if the language changed, the culture still remains with the customers. I had two customers tell me the other day "I know we aren't supposed to tip, but here is a couple bucks." I get it when customers have thought it wasn't necessary, but when people say this it is obvious that they not only think it isn't necessary, but that it is discouraged. Who else would they have gotten that idea from except for uber? I am in St. Louis so we are a new market too. They have created an overall culture against tipping that did not stop with the language change on the app. I think a good lawyer can argue anything successfully in front of a judge or jury


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Agreed.
This entire no tipping thing was a relic of the days when Uber started out as a black car service.
It was one of the major selling points and culture of Uber--get a more luxurious ride than a Taxi, but for less.
And leave your cash at home as no tipping needed.

Much has changed since then...

They've changed their type of service.
They've changed their partner agreements.
They've changed wordings about fees.
They've changed their logo.
They've changed fees.

Uber has changed over the years in all these other areas.
But they have obstinately refused to change in this one.

Another example of how Uber engages in an employer-employee relationship with their "driver-partners" by controlling and dictating earnings.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

They can still win a lawsuit for before they changed the wordology to "no need to tip". However, if there is no need to tip, then you could infer that they are saying that "tip is included", because if someone wants to tip why would you say you don't need to, unless the tip is already included. Uber's longstanding argument that this is a "cashless" transaction doesn't have anything to do with a tip being included or not. It's completely separate.

I think any "reasonable person"(reasonable person standard) would believe that a tip is included, or atleast that you shouldn't be tipping. Uber is without question the only company in the world that has ever said you don't need to tip. In fact, most either put an automatic tip or a tip when a certain minimum amount of patrons are present.

Obviously, if a tip is included, and we aren't getting one, then this lawsuit is full of merit.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I think any "reasonable person"(reasonable person standard) would believe that a tip is included, or atleast that you shouldn't be tipping. Uber is without question the only company in the world that has ever said you don't need to tip. In fact, most either put an automatic tip or a tip when a certain minimum amount of patrons are present.
> 
> Obviously, if a tip is included, and we aren't getting one, then this lawsuit is full of merit.


Agree 100% on your last sentence,and I think that's the only angle they can persue right?

Because if the lawyers press the issue on "no need to tip" literature,they wouldnt really have a case would they? Even if Uber expressly tells them they dont have to tip,they are telling the truth. All pax have to do is pay the fare. No tipping is needed or required to take a ride on Uber


----------



## richi2rich (Nov 29, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 31380


So is it sort of a discrimination or different type of independent contractor status since uberTaxis are offered a tip option and others are not? Do they sign a different agreement with Uber when they first sign up? Why do the taxis get an option but we don't?

I don't think they can back up the cashless transaction statement if they offer the uberTaxis the option to tip via a cashless transaction.


----------



## RIUber (Feb 9, 2016)

What about sales tax? This isn't separated out and they tell us drivers it is our responsibility? So we owe our states rate (7% in RI) on not only our share but Ubers as well, including the safe rider fee. That's line another 10% fee on top of the 25% they already take


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

richi2rich said:


> So is it sort of a discrimination or different type of independent contractor status since uberTaxis are offered a tip option and others are not? Do they sign a different agreement with Uber when they first sign up? Why do the taxis get an option but we don't?
> 
> I don't think they can back up the cashless transaction statement if they offer the uberTaxis the option to tip via a cashless transaction.


You're reading too much into "In-App" Tipping option for UberTaxi.
UberTaxi is the red headed step child on the Uber platform.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RIUber said:


> What about sales tax? This isn't separated out and they tell us drivers it is our responsibility? So we owe our states rate (7% in RI) on not only our share but Ubers as well, including the safe rider fee. That's line another 10% fee on top of the 25% they already take


I haven't kept up with what's been going on in Rhode Island.

You need to contact some reporters who've covered the issue before. Google "Uber Rhode Island Sales Tax".
*http://www.browndailyherald.com/2015/03/31/spotlight-on-the-statehouse-march-31-2015/*
_"Uber spokesman Matthew Wing told the Providence Journal that Uber returns the collected sales tax to drivers who are registered car services - and with it, the responsibility to pay it to the state. For drivers who are not registered car services, Uber collects the sales tax and has said that it is actively working with the state tax department to pay the taxes because of "ambiguity" in state tax law.

Lyft does not collect sales taxes in Rhode Island, Lyft spokeswoman Chelsea Wilson told the *Providence Journal*, adding, "It is not clear how peer-to-peer platforms should be treated for tax purposes in the state."_

Also read:
*http://m.providencejournal.com/article/20150429/NEWS/150429139*


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Everyone thinks tipping is included. EVERYONE!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

The language is slippery. Obviously meant to confuse people and discourage gratuity. 

But...there's probably no case. 

It sucks. Horrible company. Cheap customers. Pissed off drivers.

It's doubtful this suit will prevail, IMO.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Disruptive Lawyering.
This is going to be a big part of the solution.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

it seems like uber does its drivers a favor by parting with 75-80% of what it collects from the pax. It might be hurting Travis to see the amount it pays out to its drivers from the collection each week. The greed has made him blind, instead of watering the tree,he's sawing down the branch he's seated on.Discouraging gratuity for excellent service reflects his punishing attitude towards his hard working slaves.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

RIUber said:


> What about sales tax? This isn't separated out and they tell us drivers it is our responsibility? So we owe our states rate (7% in RI) on not only our share but Ubers as well, including the safe rider fee. That's line another 10% fee on top of the 25% they already take


I think it's important to point out that both Peter Griffin and Glen Quagmire from Family Guy
would make for totally cool Uber drivers. If Quahog was a real place in Newport County, Rhode Island,
UberX rates would probably be below 80 cents per mile by now and Stewie would go around town
giving out 1 star like it was candy. Evil little baby.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Never was that way in my market. So some research needs to be done as to how many markets made you add automatic gratuity


I have had many many pax here tell me they gave me a tip in the app. So I don't know if it still showing up here but the damage has been done.

Also, the way uber replies to customers asking them about tipping is CLEARLY designed to mislead them into thinking it's included.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Digits said:


> it seems like uber does its drivers a favor by parting with 75-80% of what it collects from the pax. It might be hurting Travis to see the amount it pays out to its drivers from the collection each week. The greed has made him blind, instead of watering the tree,he's sawing down the branch he's seated on.Discouraging gratuity for excellent service reflects his punishing attitude towards his hard working slaves.


How many of us are getting even close to 75-80% of what the pax pay? Actually NONE of us are getting 80%.

I looked at my last pay statement that was not just a single trip. It was a bit north of $200. The pax paid over $300. I got 67% of what the pax paid. The pax also think we get 80%. They have no clue what the breakdown is.

FYI it wasn't even just short trips. There were a few surge trips in the $30-$40 range.


----------



## RIUber (Feb 9, 2016)

Most of my trips are the minimum $4.40 in my area, taking college kids back to the dorms. I get no tips. The 4.40 is broken down with $1.40 for safe rider fee, which nets $3.00. Uber takes25% so I get $2.25. Since I am responsible for sales tax on the whole $4.40 that's another 30 cents so. Am down to $1.95. The average ride is 2 miles so take away another $1.05 for car expenses, oh and I need to pay tax on my earnings of about 50 cents, so when all is said and done I made 40 cents every minimum ride. I am lucky if I do 6 of these in an hour so I can make $2.40/hr to spend how I like- yea baby!


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

I do Lyft lately jus cause of the power bonus but most clients don't tips even during line trip on no prime time we need tips included after each trip like booking fee


----------



## Dguy (Dec 6, 2015)

I don't understand Uber's logic. Why don't they want to encourage tipping? They could manage tipping through the app, charge a small 2.5% processing fee to cover CC fees and make their drivers happy and ensure their customers get exceptional service? They think a rating system is the carrot we want... This is a service industry. We should have the option to tip.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Get your "tip" up front. Tell your passengers that you need a cash up front sur charge, since driving for current rates is not profitable. Ask for their destination and tell them how much money you require to drive them, in addition to whatever the Uber app says. Get the cash before you begin the trip.

If they balk, tell them to call another Uber. If they refuse to pay what you need, hit cancel / no show / and get paid for your efforts.

We are all independant contractors according to Uber. It's time we all behaved as such.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

The biggest part of this lawsuit is employee misclassification, not tips.


----------



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

Dguy said:


> I don't understand Uber's logic. Why don't they want to encourage tipping? ...
> This is a service industry. We should have the option to tip.


It seems to me all of the tip issue could be resolved by adding an in app tipping option. Key word "option". Tip if you want, don't if you do not.
An Uber employee told me one time that less than 1% of Lyft rides receive tips. Not sure how they could accurately know this, but I guess if you include bad drivers in your count, drivers that don't deserve one, then it might be a low number. After a few months of driving for Lyft, I know that percentage is much higher than 1%.

Uber is acting like adding a tip option would drive all their business away. I think that Lyft's popularity proves that wrong. There is no way adding a tip option would take more than a handful of programmer hours, way short of what they spent to rebrand their logo. And adding it would drasticly improve driver and rider morale.

Personally I hope this comes back to bite Uber on the backside. The answer is a win-win for everyone, but they stubbornly refuse to even try.


----------



## Dguy (Dec 6, 2015)

once111 said:


> It seems to me all of the tip issue could be resolved by adding an in app tipping option. Key word "option". Tip if you want, don't if you do not.
> An Uber employee told me one time that less than 1% of Lyft rides receive tips. Not sure how they could accurately know this, but I guess if you include bad drivers in your count, drivers that don't deserve one, then it might be a low number. After a few months of driving for Lyft, I know that percentage is much higher than 1%.
> 
> Uber is acting like adding a tip option would drive all their business away. I think that Lyft's popularity proves that wrong. There is no way adding a tip option would take more than a handful of programmer hours, way short of what they spent to rebrand their logo. And adding it would drasticly improve driver and rider morale.
> ...


So I passively solict tips to my riders and for this week alone, I have had 32 rides, and i received a tip of at least $2 on 23 rides. Most were $5 added to min fares which is nice. So tips work and most uber riders think they are giving tips because they feel it is included


----------



## Joshua Sheppard (Mar 11, 2016)

So where can you go to sign up for this class action lawsuit? I thought a simple google search would get me my answer, but I can't find it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The biggest part of this lawsuit is employee misclassification, not tips.


Eh.... Is this you saying this? Or is there another article somewhere saying it is, instead of tips?


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

RIUber said:


> Most of my trips are the minimum $4.40 in my area, taking college kids back to the dorms. I get no tips. The 4.40 is broken down with $1.40 for safe rider fee, which nets $3.00. Uber takes25% so I get $2.25. Since I am responsible for sales tax on the whole $4.40 that's another 30 cents so. Am down to $1.95. The average ride is 2 miles so take away another $1.05 for car expenses, oh and I need to pay tax on my earnings of about 50 cents, so when all is said and done I made 40 cents every minimum ride. I am lucky if I do 6 of these in an hour so I can make $2.40/hr to spend how I like- yea baby!


Does it ever surge in your area?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Almost all my tippers are native texans or from newyork. If the suit goes to jury, Uber is ****ed. We have a tipping culture, that's how TX works.


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

grrrrrrr, I tip everyone, Barmaids, haircuts,mail delivery, coffee shop, paperboy, contractors, lawn care and yes, a cab driver. 

I don't understand the problem


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Eh.... Is this you saying this? Or is there another article somewhere saying it is, instead of tips?


Click the link in the original post and play the video.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

The amount of money Uber is accused of skimming off tips is a drop in the bucket compared to the misclassification of drivers.


----------



## RIUber (Feb 9, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> Does it ever surge in your area?


Rarely for the times I drive. I only do about 10-15 hrs/wk, on the commute home from my reg job and 3-4 Sat & Sun afternoons. The best surge I ever see is under 2x. If I am lucky and get that $4.40 trip with a surge it still doesn't hit $6.00. Because of this I am now driving less and less and do not turn on the app most days on the way home.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I think it's important to point out that both Peter Griffin and Glen Quagmire from Family Guy
> would make for totally cool Uber drivers. If Quahog was a real place in Newport County, Rhode Island,
> UberX rates would probably be below 80 cents per mile by now and Stewie would go around town
> giving out 1 star like it was candy. Evil little baby.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Dguy said:


> So I passively solict tips to my riders and for this week alone, I have had 32 rides, and i received a tip of at least $2 on 23 rides. Most were $5 added to min fares which is nice. So tips work and most uber riders think they are giving tips because they feel it is included


Sounds great
How are you doing this? What do you say, exactly?, I've been trying to figure this out


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dguy said:


> So I passively solict tips to my riders and for this week alone, I have had 32 rides, and i received a tip of at least $2 on 23 rides. Most were $5 added to min fares which is nice.





CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Sounds great
> How are you doing this? What do you say, exactly?, I've been trying to figure this out


Let me introduce you to MrsUberJax's TAG program:

*The Official Driver TAG program, TAG you're it!*


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Uber should try to be more driver friendly. Lawsuits are rampant because of their abusive practices.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have had many many pax here tell me they gave me a tip in the app. So I don't know if it still showing up here but the damage has been done.
> 
> Also, the way uber replies to customers asking them about tipping is CLEARLY designed to mislead them into thinking it's included.


Ditto. Plus some pax told me that they heard that tipping isn't allowed on uber app


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

Yo realityshark, 
If u solicit cash up front, u would need to circumvent Uber if the pax agrees as well.
Otherwise watch yr ratings tank.
The only way around that is to make sure the pax gives u the 5 stars on his app b4 he/she leaves yr vehicle and u do the same for pax. 
Tip up front, and 5 star exchange at the end of the trip. That would work


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

andaas said:


> I really don't see a "tips are included" lawsuit standing up in markets that launched after Uber's marketing stopped using that terminology and shifted to "no need to tip". That change happened over 5 years ago.


Though this is one of many slippery slopes Uber is facing. It's one thing if your an employee. But since your considered a contractor it's not Ubers place to decide. Ubers not going to be able to have it both ways. Actually drove a black car for a couple weeks for the partner who put together the petition of over 10,000 passengers requesting a tip option. Though fell completely on deaf ears!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Dguy said:


> So I passively solict tips to my riders and for this week alone, I have had 32 rides, and i received a tip of at least $2 on 23 rides. Most were $5 added to min fares which is nice. So tips work and most uber riders think they are giving tips because they feel it is included


I mentioned it to almost every single rider over the weekend and only 3 riders tipped. One customer begged me to help her give me a tip and she went on and on about it for over 5 minutes. She even asked for my phone # to tip me in the future if she is in my area again. Doubt that it will happen but the thought counted. I also had a once long ago cabbie in with his family and said if he had some more $$ he would have tipped. Gave me the story about how he spent it all on his kid. If there was an in-app option, none of this dialogue and/or excuses would be necessary.

BUT... if it is added in the app, would Uber then take a portion of that money as well? I did not see any conversation on that as yet.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you still don't have a Square reader ready in your car when a passenger wants to tip but tries to say they don't have cash then it's your fault you're not getting a tip from those people trying to get out of tipping when they very well have cash and we know everyone has cash anyhow.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If you still don't have a Square reader ready in your car when a passenger wants to tip but tries to say they don't have cash then it's your fault you're not getting a tip from those people trying to get out of tipping *when they very well have cash and we know everyone has cash anyhow.*


Saying stuff like this discredits your reply.

Whose we?

I had two uber rides recently. No cash on me, already established in previous posts that I rarely do. One guy, I asked him if he had paypal, venmo, square cash, etc...nothing nada. Didn't even know what PayPal was. Next girl, didn't have PayPal but had venmo. Briefly recalled what her handle may be (we all have so many diff handles on diff platforms) but it was the correct one and $5 went to her on a$10 trip.

Neither solicited tips from me.

And I don't have cash.

I think it's silly to do square reader because y'all don't have enough to get that merchant processing fee lowered so it's not worth it imho but I guess that's better then zero.

However, I would recommend asking them if they have venmo or square cash if they're millenials. Majority of them has it, that's how they transfer cash to their friends instead of carrying cash and they know the restaurant will at most, split a check between two cards and not 10.

If not PayPal (safer choice for older folks because you know at some point they probably eBay and if they eBay they had to have PayPal).

But sign up for venmo and square cash first (it's free and easy) and try that.

But most likely they do not carry cash, do not want to tip you, and just saying so to be polite. I mean, if I had your phone number I can pay you via venmo or quickpay from chase (you don't have to have chase, and no fees) etcetc.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Saying stuff like this discredits your reply.
> 
> Whose we?
> 
> ...


Everyone is used as a figure of speech here. Obviously not every single person in history that has ever used an Uber has carried cash.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

In those crappy training videos you have to watch before driving for Uber, they teach you that if a pax
offers to tip you, you're supposed to wag your finger in their face and tell the pax we don't accept tips.

Drivers are trained from day 1 to think we can't accept tips. Pax think tips are included in their fares. Hell, the entire culture of Uber is built
around the 'cashless transportation' premise!

Whether or not Uber decides to sneak in some purposely confusing language after the fact: "tips not necessary" doesn't change the
fact that _*everyone has been educated to think that you are not supposed to tip drivers and drivers should turn down tips,*_ even when offered.

I mean, come on. "Tips not necessary"? If that's not purposely misleading language, I don't know what is.

What the F**k does that even mean?

Tips are _never_ 100% necessary. That's why it's called gratuity. Its for a service that you have appreciated and was done
to your satisfaction or beyond.

Are tips necessary at a restaurant, a bar, for a bellhop, for your cab driver or for a valet?

No, you don't _have_ to tip, but you will end up looking like a total jackass if you don't.

PURPOSELY MISLEADING LANGUAGE.

eos.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

They are the only company in recorded history to ever say "tipping not needed". No other company will ever say this. 

The only reason they say this is because Travis is mad he's not getting a piece.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Everyone I've spoken to are aware tips aren't included. They like paperless transactions and don't often carry cash, or do so for emergencies only. This suit won't hold water. Uber has been clear about no tips included for a long time. Tips are also entirely subjective, so arriving at a dollar amount in the unlikely event this suit wins would be near impossible. Class actions are easy to file in the U.S.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

JasonB said:


> In those crappy training videos you have to watch before driving for Uber, they teach you that if a pax
> offers to tip you, you're supposed to wag your finger in their face and tell the pax we don't accept tips.
> 
> Drivers are trained from day 1 to think we can't accept tips. Pax think tips are included in their fares. Hell, the entire culture of Uber is built
> ...


'No tips' has more to do with being consistent with a cashless business model. I agree that there should be a tipping option in the rider app, but may I remind you that Drivers didn't care about tips and would readily tell pax we don't take tips until the rates dropped over 60% in L.A. Between 10/2013 to Present. I'd argue that there was a perception but not an implicit statement that tips were included based on the price and rider's misunderstanding of the Safe Rides Fee. People just don't read things carefully, especially Uber rider emails.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Almost all my tippers are native texans or from newyork. If the suit goes to jury, Uber is &%[email protected] We have a tipping culture, that's how TX works.


Wish Colorado was like that. I have rolled out the red carpet on people and no tip. We kinda suck at tipping here.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But most likely they do not carry cash, do not want to tip you, and just saying so to be polite.


 Lying in this instance is now considered polite???? This isn't a case of "Does this make my butt look big?"


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Don't mess with Texas!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Lying in this instance is now considered polite???? This isn't a case of "Does this make my butt look big?"


Like when you're in a store and you're looking around but know you're never gonna buy no matter how much you like the item and how nice the sales person is. You just don't have the $$ and don't want to go into cc debt over it (those who do, sometimes come back and return) or you have the money but there's other stuff that takes precedence.

So after the sales person talks to you, takes the time to show you the item and let you try it on, etcetc, spending fifteen minutes of their life on you, you decide that instead of saying you don't want it. Will think about it and be back, or will be back but wants to grab lunch first.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Like when you're in a store and you're looking around but know you're never gonna buy no matter how much you like the item and how nice the sales person is. You just don't have the $$ and don't want to go into cc debt over it (those who do, sometimes come back and return) or you have the money but there's other stuff that takes precedence.
> 
> So after the sales person talks to you, takes the time to show you the item and let you try it on, etcetc, spending fifteen minutes of their life on you, you decide that instead of saying you don't want it. Will think about it and be back, or will be back but wants to grab lunch first.


In that situation I tell them I'm just killing time and I will not be buying anything. I did telemarketing way back when. I learned to appreciate the folks who said "No thanks" and hung up because I didn't waste time on them.

Who the heck is going to overdraw their cc over $2 or $3? If they're that broke they should walk. Unless it's a minimum trip they don't even know what the trip will cost them.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> In that situation I tell them I'm just killing time and I will not be buying anything. I did telemarketing way back when. I learned to appreciate the folks who said "No thanks" and hung up because I didn't waste time on them.
> 
> Who the heck is going to overdraw their cc over $2 or $3? If they're that broke they should walk. Unless it's a minimum trip they don't even know what the trip will cost them.


Ya that's you and more the power to you.

Majority of people aren't like that, if you ever worked retail and have helped customers you'd know.

And I won't, but that's cos they give me a high 5 figure limit. Doesn't mean I'm going to max it out or even get anywhere near that. And that's just one cc.

I wouldn't eat out unless I can tip, for example, at first I ate an entrée, had a cocktail and dessert. Bill was $45 (after tax and healthy SF) and the total I left is $56.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Ya that's you and more the power to you.
> 
> Majority of people aren't like that, if you ever worked retail and have helped customers you'd know.
> 
> ...


I know most people are not like that. And I have worked retail. My point is I don't find it "polite" to waste someone's time by lying. You're off my original point.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I know most people are not like that. And I have worked retail. My point is I don't find it "polite" to waste someone's time by lying. You're off my original point.


Most folks understand what it means. No ones ever direct sadly. But that's okay, didn't mean to get off track.

My managers always were surprised folks came back to me when they gave me that line; because it's understood that means that it's a "polite" way of saying no.

Same with when I was in banking. The urgency to do it then rather then letting them go with "I'll be back" because they're almost never back.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://abc13.com/business/uber-faces-class-action-lawsuit-from-its-texas-drivers/1238659/
> 
> Wednesday, March 09, 2016 05:39PM
> HOUSTON (KTRK) --
> ...


POST # 1/arto71: More fine work here!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jonnyplastic said:


> *Texas will have 50,000 drivers join the class-action suit. Within 2 years each and every state will have a class-action suit vs Uber. Things are obviously going to get ugly for Uber unless they are pro-active and change a lot of their practices.*


POST # 2/jonnyplastic: "...G O I N G
to get Ugly..."?
Have you YET to Feast Your Eyes on
U.T.'s CroMagnon Man-about-Market-St.?
ALL the Neanderthal Babes-R-Swooning!

Mentoring Bison: Eddie Munster called.
☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ He wants his Hairline back !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

andaas said:


> When I set up my first rider account, I was asked to provide the automatic tip amount for UberTaxi.
> 
> However, I set up a second account several months ago and that account did not include the UberTaxi tip setting (nor could I locate the setting).
> 
> Perhaps Uber Texas operations screwed up and left the UberTaxi flag enabled for a couple of years?


POST #:10/andaas: "#[F]Uber.....Screw
up"? W H A T !?
ANY...and I mean A N Y...similarity be-
tween ........#[F]Uber and F.U.B.A.R.......
is Strictly...Sadly...H I L A R I O U S !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If you notice now though when customers sign up for the first time they are given the option to add an automatic gratuity for UberTaxi regardless if UberTaxi is in their market. The customers are misled to believe they are adding a tip to all Uber drivers. I think this is done purposely by Uber to deceive the customer. I think this option should be taken out of the sign up process. It is crooked.


POST # 11/UberLou: Not hardly, but
Most Likely ?
"Accidentally.....O N....P U R P O S E !"

Bison: "Machiavelli of Market Street"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I haven't kept up with what's been going on in Rhode Island.
> 
> You need to contact some reporters who've covered the issue before. Google "Uber Rhode Island Sales Tax".
> *http://www.browndailyherald.com/2015/03/31/spotlight-on-the-statehouse-march-31-2015/*
> ...


POST # 33/chi1cabby: M O R E fine 
work, here, Sir !

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubri$+Schadenfreude


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> I think it's important to point out that both Peter Griffin and Glen Quagmire from Family Guy
> would make for totally cool Uber drivers. If Quahog was a real place in Newport County, Rhode Island,
> UberX rates would probably be below 80 cents per mile by now and Stewie would go around town
> giving out 1 star like it was candy. Evil little baby.


POST # 38/UTX1 : Don't forget Seth
MacFarlane's "A Million Ways to Die
in the West" !

MentoringBison: "Mila Kunis, Mila Kunis."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dguy said:


> I don't understand Uber's logic. Why don't they want to encourage tipping? They could manage tipping through the app, charge a small 2.5% processing fee to cover CC fees and make their drivers happy and ensure their customers get exceptional service? They think a rating system is the carrot we want... This is a service industry. We should have the option to tip.


POST # 43/Dguy: Although I'm CERTAIN
that chi1cabby
Previously Posted the Hyperlinked Story,
....it began in a Magical City...not long ago.

#[F]Uber H A D...I N - A P P...T I P P I N G
up until 2012 [?]. The PROBLEM was
that TrickyTravi$ was caught Scarfing
20% of the Drivers' Tips ! After Drivers
found out, they Sued and Won. In a
Purely Vengeful move, AntiPersonnel LLC
turned around and "Began the Lie" of
"No need to Tip"/"Tips are Included".
Hence, the Kakanicky's AVARICE and
LUST FOR TOTAL CONTROL got us to
where we are Today !

Both Sydney Uber and myself believe
that #Travi$ K. Whatapr♤♡k! is living
out a Fantasy as "Big Brother", the Elec-
tronic Overlord and Antagonist in George
Orwell's Dystopian Novel, "1984". Read it:
the Parallels are Many and Frightening.

His IT Minions are the "Thought Police".
His "Wow Investors" Presentations feature
"Godview" Software. His "Genius" has brought
Algorythmic Mathematicians & #[F]UberSpeak
Absurdities like:
☆ ☆ ☆ Lower Rate$ = Higher Earning$ ☆ ☆ ☆

The Drivers are "The Proles" and Dehumaniz-
ingly Referred to as "commodity". Like T.P.
they are Vital to "Daily Business". Afterwards
they are Disgusting, Disposable and oh-so
Forgettable.

Mentoring Bison: Keeping. It. 100%. REAL!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Joshua Sheppard said:


> So where can you go to sign up for this class action lawsuit? I thought a simple google search would get me my answer, but I can't find it.


POST # 48/Joshua Sheppard: T H A T...
is Very Strange.
I typed into Google "Uber Lawsuit". The
3rd "Hit" was "Uber Lawsuit Information"
with a "Soup to Nuts" Synopsis of the
Process from Inception until Present,
along with contact info for Our Litigator,
"SledgeHammer" Shannon Liss-Reardon
in Boston. E-Z P-Z.

BTW: Don't forget to OPT-OUT of Bind-
ing Arbitration before the 30th Day.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UofMDriver said:


> Uber should try to be more driver friendly. Lawsuits are rampant because of their abusive practices.


POST # 59/UofMDriver: You wouldn't
want to Deprive
#{T}Ruthless Leader of his Orgasmic
Relief would you ? Lawsuits get him
"HARD".

Mentoring Bison: "Got Wood"?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LadyDi said:


> I mentioned it to almost every single rider over the weekend and only 3 riders tipped. One customer begged me to help her give me a tip and she went on and on about it for over 5 minutes. She even asked for my phone # to tip me in the future if she is in my area again. Doubt that it will happen but the thought counted. I also had a once long ago cabbie in with his family and said if he had some more $$ he would have tipped. Gave me the story about how he spent it all on his kid. If there was an in-app option, none of this dialogue and/or excuses would be necessary.
> 
> BUT... if it is added in the app, would Uber then take a portion of that money as well? I did not see any conversation on that as yet.


POST # 63/Lady Di : I had the Answer...
before You
Asked the Question:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/929479

Mentoring Bison: You're welcome.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 38/UTX1 : Don't forget Seth
> MacFarlane's "A Million Ways to Die
> in the West" !
> 
> MentoringBison: "Mila Kunis, Mila Kunis."


Mighty fine


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher, for the love of God, please learn how to multi quote. Some forum members would mistake you for spamming.....


----------

